# FreeBSD on Saturday Night Live  (It seemed, but I was wrong)



## scottro (May 9, 2021)

For fans, or those who watch Saturday Night Live, last night there was a sketch with Pete Davidson playing Chad, the astronaut.  In a couple of scenes there's a computer screen with text on it, out of idle curiosity, I paused to see what was on the screen.
It seems to be FreeBSD as the first line was

```
pkg install tmux
```

and following were the usual messages given when installing.  This is towards the end of the show, shortly after the scene where Chad takes off his helmet.

Just one of those little fun things, I imagine they just needed a screen and someone had FreeBSD there.

As @shkhin points out, however, it turned out not to be FreeBSD, but more likely a Debian based or even Android based thing. Sorry for the false alarm folks.


----------



## shkhln (May 9, 2021)

> Use 'apt autoremove' to remove them.


----------



## scottro (May 9, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuaDWyCnJxs_
 is the sketch already being at youtube. You see that it's FreeBSD on the screen at 3:00 in.


----------



## shkhln (May 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391365858291707908_View: https://twitter.com/FreeBSDHelp/status/1391365858291707908/photo/1_


----------



## scottro (May 9, 2021)

Ah, I didn't read the entire screen. They're right, it's apparently a Debian based system. Shame on me. I stand corrected.  I've edited the first post and even the thread's title. Sorry folks.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 9, 2021)

Despite stupid online magazines that dissed Elon Musk's appearance, I thought his opening monologue was pretty funny. I'll have to catch the rest of the show though I generally find SNL not to be worth watching anymore.


----------

